# Where to Buy Salt in Indianapolis?



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I did a search and came up with DMA but I know there has to be more. Just want to know if there are and who. Trying to get pricing for this upcoming season. Went to pick up fertilizer today and Lesco hasn't heard form their supplier yet, although he said around 4.25 for rock salt per bag, that sound about right??

Thanks


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well......


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you looking for bulk or bagged? Also what side of town are you on? I have dealt with several places in Indy for bagged but I am going to bulk this year.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

who has the best bulk in indy?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bagged, I have a few properties, I don't have a lot, the large ones I am subbing out more than likely.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

john deere landscapes is the cheepest I found seemed like 4.05 a bag round $200 a skid I have heard of $175 a skid but I havent found where? Thats why I was looking bulk for round 90 a ton


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I checked at john deere yest when I went to pick up fert they said they haven't for pricing yethavent heard from their supplier. O and I am on the north side, 71st and Michigan area


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Also he said he couldn't see it being more than 4.25 a bag but he wasn't sure.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

$90/a ton you ought to buy from us or better yet let us salt your properties.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

mullis56;1298089 said:


> $90/a ton you ought to buy from us or better yet let us salt your properties.


I dont need bulk, I have additional properties besides what we spoke about that would require salting, but not enough to enable me to buy bulk not to mention I have nowhere to put bulk material. However If I understand correctly I could buy a ton for $90?, I have a friend looking to buy some bulk I emailed you back btw...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We buy much better then $90, if someone buying bulk at $90 or bagged might be much better off just having us salt your properties. We have salt and equipment, and you can make money and sit at home.


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

If you buy much better then 90a ton then where ya getting it at I have no interest in subbing out anything thanks for the offer thou. Where ya getting it at im 30 miles north east of of indy


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

All I will say is that we don't buy our salt in Indy but we use it here. We do buy much better then $90/ per ton, we store it many tons between salt bins and have it brought in continuously. We built new bin last year that holds several thousand tons. No reason to share our sources...just offering to save you money if your buying at $90/per ton I'm confident we could salt your properties for less and you can make money while you sleep...just an offer.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I personally only have two o have to salt on the regularto sub it would be dumb, however on the others an email back might get those, also discuss some things but if not thanks anyway


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

Sleeping dosen't sound like fun! but thanks for the salting offer ill figure it out one way or another as far as bulk price goes ive got quit a few leads but 3.80 plus tax a bag is cheepest ive seen if your just buying several skids Remember cheeper isn't always better the supplier taking care of you goes along ways with me there is plenty of pie for all of us!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree lol and 3.80 where, I'm still searching


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

jd landscapes but not sure about this year but just like everthing else im sure there is some where else cheeper


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1298211 said:


> I personally only have two o have to salt on the regularto sub it would be dumb, however on the others an email back might get those, also discuss some things but if not thanks anyway


Call me sometime on the others. I emailed you how to take care of them and if you can't do that way I wouldn't do it at all you won't make them happy.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

Are you dealing with Jeremy at the 86th st. store? We stopped using bagged rocksalt about 3 years ago. Last year we bought a pallet for our tailgate spreader from him in a pinch and we were getting about 4.25 a bag... used to be able to get it for about 2.50 a couple years ago before the "salt shortage"


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

Ya 86th I was dealing with roger so ill ask again where did you get bulk rock salt at ?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

mtstclair;1298321 said:


> Ya 86th I was dealing with roger so ill ask again where did you get bulk rock salt at ?


yep I was dealing with Roger also, he said prices should be in a few weeks


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

mullis56;1298279 said:


> Call me sometime on the others. I emailed you how to take care of them and if you can't do that way I wouldn't do it at all you won't make them happy.


Pm your number, I will explain, I agree with you %100 but they won't hear it.


----------



## blue sky guy (Nov 5, 2010)

*Salt prices*

Payin 75 a ton here just 5 hours away. It mightgo up to 85 if the season is long. Add tax and thats the rate. Did bagged and going bulk. Bags are 80lb for 5.75. Cheaper in the first part of winter.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MTSTCLAIR I have bulk Clearlane salt in INDY for $90 a ton. Clearlane is the treated salt that does not clump. You can also leave it in your spreader overnight and it stays soft unlike reg bulk. Works to -20 degrees. Let me know if Interested. Thanks, Chad
513-678-1597


----------

